# Turquoise/Red trad. PK x Blue/Red CT



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone :-D
This is my first spawn. Both parents came from a petstore. 

The male was called Sheldon. He was a crowntail with a black/blue body with red finnage. Unfortunately he past away.
The picture is from when we just got him, sometime in January.









The female is called Amy. She is a traditional plakat with a blue/turquoise (metallic) body and her finnage has some red in it. At the moment, she is 5,6cm.









16 May, Amy and Sheldon in the tank.
17 May, Amy released.
18 May, Amy was removed out of the tank
20 May, they hatched. We had to remove Sheldon out of the tank, he was exhausted and very ill.
21 May, we found nitrite in the tank, we tried refreshing the water, but it didn't work... We bought a new tank and caught all the fry, there where over 450 fry. Later that evening, we sadly had to euthanize Sheldon as he was suffering too much. :sob:
22 May, free swimming

Later, when I have time, I'll post every news that happend in all that time (and all the pictures ofcours).

Greetings from Jisca :-D


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 11,5 (1 week and 4,5 day)*

Their home













































At that moment, I fed them decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I refreshed the tank 80% every day.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 14 (2 weeks)*

Their average size is 6 mm/0,24 inch.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 18 (2 weeks and 4 days)*

I discovered a lot of cambodians, so both parents seemed to carry this trait.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 20 (2 weeks and 6 days)*

From this moment I'll feed them tubifex some days in a week.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 26 (3 weeks and 5 days)*

They were moved to a 25 liter tank (6,6 gallon), their former tank was 5 liter (1,3 gallon).

The 25 liter tank


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 26 (3 weeks and 5 days)*


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 34 (4 weeks and 6 days)*

They were moved to a bigger growout. It's a 72 liter (19 gallon) tank. I didn't fill it full with water, so at that moment they had 50 liter (13,2 gallon).
I sadly had to cull 5 to 10 fish, they had scoliose...
There are still exactly 65 fry left!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 35 (5 weeks)*

Their new home


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 42 (6 weeks)*

Today is day 42.
The fry size ranges from 2 to 3 cm. 
Some males are starting to flare at eachother.




























More pictures

Joshi



































































































Joshi













































Joshi again 


















Greetings from Jisca :-D


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Great log! What wonderful pictures!!
I really need to improve my picture taking skills.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree. Great photos and great job with the fry. 

Based on the parents I would not have expected to see any cambodian coloured/light coloured fry.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Totally forgot this page, wait a few minutes and this page will be totally updated.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 46 (6 weeks 4 days)*














































My favourite girl


















Joshi


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Double tail gene*

I found out Amy (mother) is a Dt-geno, she has 13 dorsal rays. (It is confirmed on another betta forum)
A lot of the fry have 13-16 rays, only a few have less.

Joshi has 14 dorsal rays


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 52, 7 weeks 3 days*

I have begun to jar on this date. I had 11 jarred fish on that date, 1 of whom is an agressive female, and 1 of whom still looks like '4 week old' who didn't get the chance to eat.
The jars are about 5-6 liter, and the fish can't get bored nor lonely, as they can see their neighbours and they flare a lot (don't worry, when I think they flare too much, they will get a card in between them)  They weren't stressed at all when moved.
Don't worry about heaters, they live in front of my room's windows and get sunlight, plus my room temperature is really warm.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 53 7 weeks 4 days*

Some pictures are really weird in proportions, but that's because the jars are some kind of vazes/bowls.

Here's a picture of the set-up









1. I can't get a picture of male 1, he's really fast and won't stand still for even 1 second...

2.




































3.


















4.



























5.


















6.



























7. Joshi









8.


















9.


















10.









11. He/She's too small to take a picture of.

Favourite girl


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Look at this huge bubblenest male 4 made :-D He's great at building them


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

*Day 54*

Finally got a photo of 1:


















A great sharp picture of 4 :-D









And finally, a better picture of Jackie (10)


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Information:
No.: gender - name - dt geno - 180 degree spread
1: Male - *no name yet* - yes (14 rays)- no, but not sure
2: Male -* Raj* - ? (12 rays) - no
3: Male - *no name yet* - yes (13 rays) - no
4: Male - *no name yet* - yes (14 rays) - no
5: Male -* Bender* - no (11 rays) - yes
6: Male - *Jason* - no (11 rays) - yes
7: Male - *Joshi* - yes (14 rays) - yes
8: Male - *Bill* - yes (13 rays) - yes - _keeping him_
9: Male - *no name yet* - yes (15 rays) - no
10: Female - *Jackie* - yes (13 rays) - not sure
11: Can't be seen - *Miniman* - he/she looks 4-5 weeks old...
12: Male - *no name yet* - no (11 rays) - no
13: Male - *Elvis* - no (10 rays) - yes
Favourite girl: *Sookie* - yes (14 rays) - not sure - _keeping her_

And btw: as it looks like right now everyone has 2 raysplitting 

*And please* help with naming the fish that don't have names yet! :-D


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you guys think of Bill? I think he's kinda perfect!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, just can't let it, just have to post more pictures  Sorry if the amount of pictures is getting too high..
But here are the pictures:

More pics of Bill so you can judge him better 



















Just too cute...


















Jason









3.



























Bender (I found out that in full flare he has 180 degree spread )


















Making bubbles









9.









Joshi









New jarred guy 12









New jarred guy Elvis
Funny pic



























By the way, I was watching the fry in the grow out, there seems to be a red loss guy he is slowly losing his red, and I spotted a kinda weird blackish female, black body and blackish 'see-trough' finnage? What could it be? I'll try to make a picture when she stands still. 

Greetings from Jisca :-D


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

I managed to take the pictures, and they are okay 

Possible red-loss guy:



























Blackish female, I noticed there are more of them, not many, just a few


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! Love the colors on the blue/green one's. Great job and keep us posted please.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

whatsupyall said:


> Wow! Love the colors on the blue/green one's. Great job and keep us posted please.


Thank you :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are all so nice!i love the colours on them! I would kill for Elvis.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> They are all so nice!i love the colours on them! I would kill for Elvis.


It's a shame you live in Canada because they're for sale now... :|


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Asira said:


> It's a shame you live in Canada because they're for sale now... :|


 Definitely. It seems like all of the betta breeders either live in the USA or overseas.  I'm sure you'll have no problem selling them, they're beautiful fish!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Definitely. It seems like all of the betta breeders either live in the USA or overseas.  I'm sure you'll have no problem selling them, they're beautiful fish!


Thank you  Today they are 11 weeks, and I'm finally going to make new pics.. :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Asira said:


> Thank you  Today they are 11 weeks, and I'm finally going to make new pics.. :-D


Awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Possible red-loss guy is cute. o3o


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks  His name is now Navy, as in navy blue


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

In a spawn log you can never have to many pic's!!! I'm surprised by the color combos of all the fry. great job, they are beautiful


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely fish! I really enjoyed all of the pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Awsome photos love your log. Your fish are not too bad too


----------



## Flare101 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you should breed one of the blue green ones as well as Joshi and keep their spawns going on this thread. This is one of my favorite logs ever.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the black girl! 

What camera are you using? *curious*


----------



## Flare101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Luminescent (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a perfect breeding log thread. Pics of both parents - breeding set-up, fry tank, grow-out tank, great pics of the babies. Great job and thank you!


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

!!! I love them.  They are seriously one of the prettier fish fry I have ever seen!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Where did you get the live food feeder? I just bred mine and a the feeder looks very helpful.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How much are you selling them for?


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

What would the prices be for one of the black females?


----------

